# A sexually frustrated hamster.



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Poor little Biscuit!

He has started, chewing his leg and its all raw a hairless, it looks awful.
So i took him to the vets and they gave me some cream to put onit
Ohh god its sooo difficult to put cream on him, i have to wear surgical gloves.
and to scruff him, put cream on his leg whilst its extended. and whilst he is biting me, not fun.

But bless him, i was talking to harry last night and he said that he thinks biscuit is sexually frustrated. thats why he is biting his leg.

He suggested to put a half a tennis ball in the cage and let him 'mate' with that.

Bless him he loves it!!!!

haha its so cute
soo If you have a hamster that has been biting his leg, put half a tennis ball in there for him and let him at it lol

poor biscuit ^^


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well well thats a 1st ive never heard that before i will remember that tip blob on its way


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I've heard that works, though never tried it as I've only head females. They're all like that though, poor things, unless a' course you given'em whats they want.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haha glad its helped you
!

xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Most of my males now have a friend with benifits  (tennis ball)
bless them.

i have loofa/willow balls in most cages why dont they work??

tennis balls ftw


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh dear, I must be pi$$ed cos I just got a picture in my head of Biscuit getting aqainted with his new friend and I laughed so hard I scared the cat.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

hahahahahaha thats reli funny

lol you make me laugh so much gill


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

aha, i lolled at the thought of walking past a hamster cage to see a hamster humping a tennis ball


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Poor boys, too bad there is no relief for the girls...


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I had to laugh at this one.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have those twisted rope balls in all of my cages but none of the boys hump them!! haha


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Haha now I know why mine occasionally bite their legshmy: Think am gonna have to get them a tennis ball lol!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

hahhahaha

lol ther has been a rise in tennis ball sales ^^

xx


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

It shouldn't be funny...but it sorta is.


----------

